# Using JB Weld Extreme Heat instead of welding....



## Plumpo (Nov 17, 2018)

So I'm looking to do some internal modifications to help make my smoker more heat efficient. Nothing extensive, but want to add a 1" lip around firebox's door to create something for it to seal against. Currently the door was just cut out of the side then put on a hinge, so it leaks a fair amount and makes temperature control more challenging. Also want to add 2 rails along the inside of the cooking chamber to add movable tuning plates. I could just cut these to rest on the inside walls of the drum, but wanted something a little nicer. 

Anyone know if this stuff will work for what I'm trying to do? Since none of it would really be structural I was hoping it might just work like a high temp glue. I have been looking at welders and watching videos on the how too and looks like with some practice I could tackle it. I just don't want to spend the money on a decent welder and only use it once, and fear the cheap ones might be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## motolife313 (Nov 17, 2018)

Drill holes in the door and your flat bar u will be getting and bolt it together . Then u could use a rope seal to really make it seal where u want it to. U could also Try and find a local guy that actually knows how to weld and maybe pay him. Be much cheaper if u took it to him.


----------



## Plumpo (Nov 17, 2018)

Thought about doing drilling the holes for the door, just wasn't sure if this would be an option. Not ideal, but really cheap and easy. My grill was a pain to get into my back yard, so its probably staying there till I move, but finding someone with a mobile welder might be pretty easy.


----------



## R Blum (Nov 17, 2018)

I used JB Weld Extreme Heat on a cracked block on a riding lawnmower. Worked quite well. I'm sure it would work just fine for what you are looking for.


----------



## motolife313 (Nov 17, 2018)

Bolting is Much stronger then jb weld.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 17, 2018)

Pop rivets work well too.


----------



## Plumpo (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. Decided to bite the bullet and get a small Arc Welder. Going to give that a go and hope I don't burn the house down.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 19, 2018)

How thick is the material you are going to weld? A small Arc Welder will not weld very thick material, you have to get a bigger one to handle anything over about 14 gauge.


----------



## Plumpo (Nov 19, 2018)

The grill is orepre thin. Probably 4mm. From my limited reading/YouTube tutorial watching thinner  6013 sticks should work after enough practice. 

Any other suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2018)

tek 5 screws work great for screwing to thick metal . Clamp your flange on to the door , and go thru both pieces . 
Might find them at big box store , but construction supply house ( commercial ) should have them . 
https://www.albanycountyfasteners.c...MIhK7D0ZHi3gIVj7jACh3lfQgsEAQYBCABEgIuJ_D_BwE


----------



## motolife313 (Nov 20, 2018)

“welding tips and tricks” is the best welding instructional videos on YouTube. Jody is the man.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 20, 2018)

Plumpo said:


> The grill is orepre thin. Probably 4mm. From my limited reading/YouTube tutorial watching thinner  6013 sticks should work after enough practice.
> 
> Any other suggestions/recommendations?



The only real recommendation I would make is spend a little more and get a mig welder. They make lots of models for the home now that are very reasonably priced and a mig welder is much easier to learn and use then a stick welder. You will be surprised at all the uses you will find for it, besides the grill, around your home.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2018)

You might want to read this post in this forum:

Hi-Temp JBWeld repair

You'll find in post #18 that I gave this stuff a vote of "complete failure." This contrasts to my experience with the regular JB Weld which I think is some of the most fantastic stuff created. However, when I used the regular version for a  patch on the base of my deep fat fryer, the regular JB Weld failed. I then tried the high temp stuff. It turned out to be brittle and totally lacking in strength, even before subjected to heat. I don't see how it could hold anything.

One minor problem for my repair is that the stuff contains metal particles and is therefore conductive enough to cause sparks when subjected to 120V AC.

P.S. The cheapest welding option I know of is a MAPP welder which is basically a can of propane, a can of oxygen and a torch. You can't weld anything really large, and most of the time I just use it for brasing, which is still pretty strong. It requires less skill than a MIG or other electric welder and is MUCH cheaper (under $50 at Home Depot).


----------



## Plumpo (Nov 26, 2018)

Made a quick and dirty/poorly welded, but solid Charcoal Basket over the weekend.


----------

